# iPod my A6



## Beeelions (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey this is my first post here at Fourtitude but there wasn't anywhere to say hello so I figured I'd just say it here.
Anyways...
I was wondering if anyone had any experience integrating an iPod into the MMI system in the A6.
Thanks a ton.
-Max


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: iPod my A6 (Beeelions)*

No such luck, other than FM solutions. Dension has long promised a solution, but recently pushed back delivery to the end of this year: http://www.dension.com/icelinkgateway500.php
There are many theories as to the cause of the delay. Some say it's because of the MOST fibre-optic system, some blame Audi laziness, and others figure Apple is at fault. My money is on a bit of the first two.
Welcome to the forums!


----------

